# grooming essential tools



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi there, my pup is 8 months old and I've been brushing him (almost daily) with a regular brush I got from a pet store ( something like this - https://www.amazon.com/Safari-Brist...&ie=UTF8&qid=1521178138&sr=1-8&keywords=brush ) and using a Furminator once a week.

He loves his brushing time, but do I need to do anything else with regards to coat care?

Also, the local groomer said they do not do a sanitary trim for GSDs but this boy is Hairy!  Thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Where are the pictures of the pup? Lol


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Seattle, that brush is NOT up to the task of keeping a GSD groomed! Remember the nick name for the breed, especially at this time of year, is the German Shedding Dog!

I use three different tools. I have a knock-off Furminator type tool where the head can be switched from a furminator to a rake. You need the rake for areas of the body where the hair is longer, and might have mats, like the neck ruff and the tail and back of the hind legs. The furminator looks after loose hair on the areas of the body where it's shorter. I also have a wire slicker brush that I use at the end of a grooming session to get the undercoat the other two tools have missed.

If you do not get out the loose undercoat as it begins to shed, it will mat. The tools you use need to have long enough prongs to be able to get right down to the skin.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I brush both of mine, long haired and stock coat, with a pin brush similar to what you showed. I have a rake for shedding season and sometime I use a basic plastic / rubber comb that we would use on our own hair (but a decent quality one, not a scratchy one). The toughest part of grooming my long coatie is the butt. If you find crap getting stuck there maybe a trim around his hiney would be a good idea. So far I've not had to do that, but I insist that he let me check the underside and back side manually since I can't see under there with all the fur.

And I only do baths when my dogs get stinky. I have a really nice liquid dog soap but once that runs out I might get bar soap. A couple of people have posted that it works better, lathers nicely and is easier to rinse.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree that a single-row undercoat rake is essential -- I've spent too much money on too many latest-greatest, new tools, only to go back to the old, well-worn undercoat rake I bought for a few bucks at least 10 years ago. 

It's the right tool when they start to blow their coat and get those undercoat tufts that make them look scruffy. Be gentle, and do short sessions several days in a row -- work mats like you're eating a row of corn on the cob, all the way across a narrow row you've chosen, then up and and across the next row, not attacking the whole mat. That way you're separating the mat from the edge, and releasing the old fur. (I'm not a groomer -- I'm just telling you what works for very thick coats and sensitive-skinned dogs.)

For reasons I haven't figured out, the undercoat rakes with two rows of teeth don't work as well as the simple single-row type. I truly don't know why.

I also love having a Kong Zoom Groom around. Or rather, my _dogs _love having that thing around. You can move it in circles to get surface hair, and every dog seems to think it's a massage once you start on the shoulders. For dogs who aren't fans of brushing, that's the one tool they all like. 

I have a Furminator, but I've never been all that impressed with it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Love the zoom groom. Not a fan of the furminator. It’ll tear up a coat.


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

My bad  Here are some for your viewing pleasure 



Apex1 said:


> Where are the pictures of the pup? Lol


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

For those who've used the zoom groom - can I use it in the shower as they show in the video to deshed? Have you done it?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We have a zoom groom in the bathtub at work (I’m a groomer). So, yes. Scrub away!


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> Love the zoom groom. Not a fan of the furminator. It’ll tear up a coat.


I get confused when it comes to the Furminator. So many people will _swear_ that this is the best grooming tool in the universe, then occasionally someone will post that it does more harm than good. I have to wonder at the vastly different opinions of the Furminator. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

camperbc said:


> I get confused when it comes to the Furminator. So many people will _swear_ that this is the best grooming tool in the universe, then occasionally someone will post that it does more harm than good. I have to wonder at the vastly different opinions of the Furminator.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


It's a decent brush when used in moderation. The issue is it's essentially a blade - you can keep brushing and brushing thinking you're getting all that pesky hair that's shedding until that spot starts to bald! You can absolutely brush too much with it, and can give brush burn. If you brush when your dog's fur is wet, you run the risk of cutting them much easier, as you would running a clipper blade over wet fur. 

Honestly, they're not worth it to me. I prefer a good solid undercoat rake/coat king (and a greyhound comb for my LC boy). You'll only be pulling out undercoat so long as it's there, won't cause balding, and it's significantly easier on the coat.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the rubber horse curry brush much similar to the zoom groom and any brush the rake work good to that were mentioned. I find easy to get the dead hair out it is just so much of it. Not a fan of the furminator did get it but did use did not want to damage coat. Still wanting a blower. This will help cut down at least half of the shedding.
I believe dog fairies recommended this one and is still on my must have list that and a air purifier.
https://www.amazon.com/Force-Commander-2-Speed-Dryer-Motor/dp/B00063KHPE


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

camperbc said:


> I get confused when it comes to the Furminator. So many people will _swear_ that this is the best grooming tool in the universe, then occasionally someone will post that it does more harm than good. I have to wonder at the vastly different opinions of the Furminator.


It may be better for other breeds, perhaps. Take a look at how long the teeth are on it. Now compare that to how thick your dog's winter coat is along the rump and mane, and how deep the undercoat is. They can't reach the areas where the mats form.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The furminator will rip up the guard hairs. Not a fan. 

And yes, that force blow dryer is magical, lol. Go outside and blow that dog hair to the winds.


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

WHAAAA!!!! (Can I swear here) cuz this is effing awesome! I got a simple rake from my local pet store...
this one, to be precise - https://www.amazon.com/Coastal-Pet-...id=1521342592&sr=8-2&keywords=safari+dog+rake

and I should say it did what my earlier brush would do but in like 1/10th the time, which meant I had more time to brush the little fellow! Also, it sure did seem to get at the undercoat as most hair was soft and white-ish on my black/tan puppy. And, for the first time I saw what people meant when they say the furminator pulls out the top coat etc...

Being the geek that I am, I ordered this rake as well https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EZ7UOC...olid=22IVNZVIFU1GS&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Will give it a try and report back if it was better than my $9 investment

thanks everyone... again


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

OK, now I'm afraid to use the Furminator on Sheba. I just ordered the KONG Zoom Groom; the reviews are quite positive, and it should be more gentle on her coat. (we have a standard rake also) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

seattleK said:


> Being the geek that I am, I ordered this rake as well https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EZ7UOC...olid=22IVNZVIFU1GS&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Yeah, I've got one of those too. It's in my pile of "don't use 'em anymore" tools. A friend has one and loves it, but I can't get it to work as well as the rake. It may be user error, but I'm not a fan. Maybe you'll have better luck with it than I did.


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

I think I did... this tool is wayyy more effective than the rake in what I've seen. Definitely gets a tonne more of undercoat and addresses any hidden mats (like in the tail). Thanks again everyone




Magwart said:


> Yeah, I've got one of those too. It's in my pile of "don't use 'em anymore" tools. A friend has one and loves it, but I can't get it to work as well as the rake. It may be user error, but I'm not a fan. Maybe you'll have better luck with it than I did.


----------



## thepawspaandresort (Apr 9, 2018)

That brush won't really do the trick as far as grabbing the undercoat, but it's definitely a great tool to get your dog used to being brushed! I would recommend a rake to remove the undercoat. While Furminators are good tools, they can completely ruin a coat if used incorrectly and they are not as effective as a rake. Also, a zoom groom brush is great! I like to use a zoom groom when bathing my dogs. First, I shampoo them up a bit and use the zoom groom to rub the shampoo in. It helps loosen the undercoat. Then, I do the same with conditioner. Always use warm water when doing this because that helps loosen the undercoat as well!  I love the furminator shampoo and conditioner, it works wonders and smells so good!

Then, if you have an HV dryer, use that to blow the undercoat out. This is really messy, so do this outside if possible. The bath trick can also be done by a groomer!

Sanitary trims are generally not for double coated or short haired dogs. I am a groomer and we never do sani trims on these type of dogs because they really don't need it. Of course if you really want it to be done your groomer should do it, but overall it doesn't generally get done.

You just want to be sure to keep up with brushing him, because once that undercoat gets out of control it's a mess! It can also mat. I'd get him groomed every 6 to 8 weeks if possible.


----------

